# Weed eater ght-17 fuel line routing



## budro6968 (Nov 16, 2014)

I got this from my neighbor free, It had a broken pull rope. I didn't even notice the fuel line was just gone til I tore it down and cleaned it up. My carb only has one inlet and no primer bulb. It is a Walbro W1221A, or WT221 Type 1. This carb is obsolete the replacement is WT379, it has two lines and the primer bulb but I don't want to buy a new carb if the old one is still good. I took the handle apart and found what was left of the fuel lines in there. I know the small diameter one will go to the carb and the filter and the larger one is the return or maybe just a vent it looks like it ran to the rear of the handle and went out a hole in the bottom of the handle. Has anyone see this set up before. If so do you have a diagram or pic of the routing ? Thanks... Bud...


----------



## budro6968 (Nov 16, 2014)

I could not add pic's to this post. If you want to look at some of the trimmer go to my album.


----------

